# Toys



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Even though Chocolate and Vanilla seem to make up a lot of games to play by themselves (throwing small items on the floor, jumping up and down stairs), hubby suggested we get them some real toys from the shop.

Previously I have had birds which were so tame they just enjoyed hanging about with me and copying whatever I was doing so I have no idea about this.

What should i buy or make or give them that they will enjoy?

Hubby wants to know if they might like a swinging perch like budgies do?

In another thread someone suggested some "cornsticks" but I haven't been able to locate these.

Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

The little plastic cat balls that jingle when they are rolled are fun. I have a circular plastic toy in one of the cages with bells and colorful things hanging from it but a fat little pigeon tried to stuff his body THROUGH it and got caught! Lucky I was watching! So I moved that toy to the ringneck cage. 
I got a great deal on a massive wrought iron cage. It came with a "play" top and I was going to take that off but the ringnecks really enjoy climbing up and down the ladders and such. Let us know if you find something fun!


----------



## Lonelybadger (May 1, 2010)

*"Corny" is attracted to furry things.*

I have a small Vancouver Olympics sasquatch mascot that he throws around like a judo dummy. I also bought an el-cheapo mouse cat toy with a bell on its tail that he likes to molest. I think the combination of textures (fur to pick at, black eye-dot to peck, tail to pull, shiny bell to jingle) is very attractive to him.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

BELLS - all kinds of them. They're Ollie's favorite, she has cow bells, liberty bells, cat bells; her current favorite is a stainless steel bell that matches the one in Joule 's cage upstairs. 

Pigeon and Caique communicating by bell.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Stanley loves to play with puzzle pieces. I bought a small 50 piece puzzle for $0.99 and he enjoys rummaging through the bin tossing them everywhere and bringing them to his bed. I also bought parrot toys that have all sorts of bells and different textures and I hung them around his favorite places. His all time favorite things to play with are milk jug caps and the piece of plastic that you rip off of it. Most recently I bought him a large parrot hanging swing that i hooked to the ceiling by a window. It took him about a week until he got up the courage to actually land on it but now he spends lots of time swinging!


----------



## atti (Nov 8, 2009)

Jada is the most playful of my 3 bird flock but Rocky sometimes likes toys too. Both love my laptop so I'm thinking of getting a toy one for them for Christmas. The only problem is they're made for a toddler's hands so the "keys" are big buttons and I'm not sure they'll be interested in them. If they are, they'll find when they press them the "screen" lights up and makes sounds.
They go for around $15 or less on sale so if my budget allows for it I'll give it a try.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

When I have to put MR. Squeaks in his home at night when he's in "mate" mode, I have a bell hanging from the top of his home. The bell is close by his nest basket. There are times when I really laugh listening and watching him _sitting_ in his nest and "beaking" the heck out of his bell! Sometimes, he will grab the clapper and shake the living daylights out of it! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

atti said:


> Jada is the most playful of my 3 bird flock but Rocky sometimes likes toys too. Both love my laptop so I'm thinking of getting a toy one for them for Christmas. The only problem is they're made for a toddler's hands so the "keys" are big buttons and I'm not sure they'll be interested in them. If they are, they'll find when they press them the "screen" lights up and makes sounds.
> They go for around $15 or less on sale so if my budget allows for it I'll give it a try.


This made me laugh, because although I only have one pigeon, I was thinking of getting her a netbook! lol. But your idea sounds a lot better! Whenever I am on my laptop studying, she will first crawl into my lap, and then slowly move closer and closer to the laptop and finally jump on it and start pecking the keys, staring at the screen and repeat. Its fun to watch, but unfortunately, she doesn't peck hard enough to do anything, but will stand on a keeeeeeyyyyyyy and yea lol


----------



## Billy-jake (Jan 17, 2010)

Lol
I think pigeons find their own toys
Billyjake claimed the salt shaker for his own and now it has moved out of the kitchen cupboard to live with him, and frequently gets cooed and headbobbed at. I even put a ribbon & little bell on it 

Ellen


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

@ atti: What if you just got them a calculator? Then the keys would be closer to the same size, as would the appearance, but it would be relatively cheap.

As for swings, I don't know if a pigeon would like one, but my diamond doves sure love theirs. My ringneck refuses to touch a swing, though.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

well my female bunny like the cat balls with the bells and soft things.i buy her the micro fiber cloths and she rolls on them attacks them and coos,so cute.

my male jujubean is much more feisty,he likes th parrot toys with hanging ropes that have little toys hanging on the ropes ends,i hang it form the top of the cage on one of the perches and he bang that thing around for ever lol. his favorite is a stuffed small cardinal toy about his size,he carries it around and throws it around.vary cool to watch.


----------

